# Meet Adeline



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok so heres my new hedgie!!! So far she's my first and I already love her! I got her a while ago but haven't gotten to introducing her to every one! and I know how much you all love picture so without further wait here she is!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is cute. I love the name Adeline. So old fashioned and feminine.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb3 ... yhedge.jpg

http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb3 ... seedit.jpg

http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb3 ... C01921.jpg

http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb3 ... nuggle.jpg


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Nancy said:


> She is cute. I love the name Adeline. So old fashioned and feminine.


Thanks! I can't take credit for it though. The breeder who I got her from named her that and I thought I would keep it


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is stunning  thanks for sharing!


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

LarryT said:


> She is stunning  thanks for sharing!


Thanks! sorry there so blurry. It sure is hard to take a good picture of a speedy little hedgehog


----------



## Anabug(: (Sep 13, 2010)

She's beyond adorable. Adeline is such a beautiful name, totally loving it. Congratulations on your first hedgie!


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Anabug(: said:


> She's beyond adorable. Adeline is such a beautiful name, totally loving it. Congratulations on your first hedgie!


Aww... Thanks! You all are so nice


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's beautiful and I love the name too  Congrats on your new hedgie and beware because they are addicting lol


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

She is such a sweetie... congrats!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is beautiful! And a lovely name too! Such a cute grumpy hedgie!!


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

PJM said:


> She is beautiful! And a lovely name too! Such a cute grumpy hedgie!!


They always seem to be the cutest when their grumpy! Although they aren't very cuddly! :?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's a cutie, congrats!


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

haha the grumpy picture is priceless, i like her color as she is not an albino but still light


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

R3d foreman said:


> haha the grumpy picture is priceless, i like her color as she is not an albino but still light


Yeah thats one of the things I really like about her and her eyes are black too  ( I don't know if you could tell with her quills scrunched up like hedgies do) and your peter prickleson is quite a hansom fella too 



tie-dye hedgie said:


> She's a cutie, congrats!


Thanks! I am a proud mama :mrgreen: I'm still getting used to her but love her more and more every day!


----------

